# God on the brain



## JadecloudAlchemist (Mar 10, 2009)

I thought this was a cool article about science and religion:

http://news.yahoo.com/s/livescience...donthebrain;_ylt=Aj5Q.t50edrnbmA0LnUgaoMPLBIF


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 10, 2009)

It is cool, thanks!


----------

